# Wordpress web hosting in India?



## Orestock (Aug 22, 2018)

Requirements:
- 20 gbs of disk space, - 1 tb of bandwidth, - Linux, - 24/7 customer support
I am considering Hostnamaste.com to get Wordpress web hosting packages.
What do you know about them? What host would you choose? And why?


----------



## HostNamaste (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi @Orestock 

Thanks for asking about us. We are glad to have you as our customer. We offers the best-in-class fast SSD shared and reseller hosting services for small and big websites. We endeavour to offer our clients the best services at competitive prices. We are using the CloudLinux OS with the LiteSpeed Web Server, which offers the best in class performance compare apache based hosting plans. We also offer free unlimited cPanel migration and will also help you to migrate your WordPress sites. Also, We have World-Class Datacenter locations, you can choose while placing an order: 1) Mumbai / Pune, Maharashtra, India & 2) Los Angeles California, USA.

Please do let me know if you have any question/concern related to our hosting plans. We are available 24/7 though live chat and helpdesk.


----------



## Jackwebbby (Aug 31, 2018)

There is no need to look at any alternatives. Hostnamaste.com is professional and reliable web host.
You can use 15% recurring coupon code "INDIALAUNCH" for all the cPanel shared hosting and WHM reseller hosting plans.


----------



## Donna Baker (Sep 11, 2018)

There is a number of WordPress hosting provider available in the world. But before choosing among them you check this WordPress hosting provider guide.


----------



## Kostoprav (Sep 12, 2018)

I've been using Hostnamaste.com for a long time and must say that I am fully-satisfied. 
The Support is very fast and efficient, and usually resolves any problem or issue within hours. No complaints so far, and I recommend this host.


----------

